# What to use for skeeting?



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

What load do you use for skeeting. Birdshot or buckshot?


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

*shooting skeet*

Bird. Usually around 7 1/2 or #8 shot


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you know if #4 Buck would work?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

GrkPilot said:


> Do you know if #4 Buck would work?


Eh, kind of. It won't work that well. Fewer pellets means a lower statistical chance of hitting the clay, even if your shot was right on.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

I got some 7 1/2 and I'll give them a try. Thanks


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

GrkPilot said:


> I got some 7 1/2 and I'll give them a try. Thanks


Those will do just fine.


----------

